# Lessons in Womanhood



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Ice is thin in parts or just feeling brave :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

ICDSUN said:


> Ice is thin in parts or just feeling brave :lol:


Bored......idle hands and all that!


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> ICDSUN said:
> 
> 
> > Ice is thin in parts or just feeling brave :lol:
> ...


Usually a wack round the ear cures that, or the sharpened elbow to the ribs :lol: :lol:


----------

